# insane detailing



## Trebor (Dec 18, 2009)

this ain't your average Airfix kit. O_O

Model Makers—Young C. Park


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 18, 2009)

Holy fricken gees! He's building real aircraft.


----------



## Colin1 (Dec 18, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Holy fricken gees! He's building real aircraft.


Not quite, but you get the feeling he could...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2009)

Seen some of his work before and it really is all amazing. Almost guaranteed he could build a real aircraft if given the equipment and the time.


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 18, 2009)

I bet he was one hell of a dentist. *jaw drops*


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 18, 2009)

This guy's site has popped up every now and then fr the past few years,

There's another chap, I think from Rumania, who does similar work. All his planes are of metal as well, completely covered and painted. Access panels have working hinges and everything. Unfortunately, I've lost the link and can't remember his name. Maybe someone else here does.

Sorry if this is a hijack.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 18, 2009)

I have a thread (somewhere) were I went down to the museum where his models are on display.

To see them in person is to see "perfection" .... absolute craftsmanship that us mere mortals could only dream of attaining.

I am honored to have seen his works of art.

8)


----------



## Airframes (Dec 19, 2009)

Incredible and beautiful work. More precision engineering in miniature, than modelling!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 19, 2009)

The number of hours put into these models must be.......


----------



## conkerking (Dec 19, 2009)

Yikes!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 20, 2009)

Wouldn't you just give an arm to be in his workshop for a week?????????? Well, maybe not an arm. cheers, Bill


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 20, 2009)

That is some fine work. 


Wheels


----------



## parsifal (Dec 20, 2009)

Im just totally gobsmacked


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 20, 2009)

If you want me to post some pics of the models (in question) that I took at the museum they are on display, let me know.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 20, 2009)

Please do!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 20, 2009)

I've seen his Corsair before. I buddy of mine was telling me he saw a guy would built a Ferrari at 1:6th scale WITH WORKING ENGINE that he hand tooled all the parts!!! I gotta find that link and share....


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 20, 2009)

Is this the model? 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeUMDY01uUA_


----------

